# in einer while schleife hochzählen ..



## _voodoo (16. April 2003)

hi,

so ich möcht die Beiträge in meinem gästebuch nummerien, also der erste is nummer eins und der 20te ist nummer 20 ... etc.

einfach die ID echo'n möcht ich nicht weil man ja auch ab und an mal ein paar beiträge löschem "muss" 

ich gebe den inhalt meines mysql query's mit einer while schleife wieder:

```
<?php
while($show = mysql_fetch_array($result))
{
//einträge eben
}
?>
```

wie bring ich es nun fertig jeder Zeile die ausgegebe wirde eine nummer zuzuordnen ...

ich hoffe ihr habt das problem verstanden und könnt mir helfen, danke


----------



## hohoho (16. April 2003)

```
<?php
$nummer=1;
while($show = mysql_fetch_array($result))
{
$show[id] = $nummer;
//einträge eben
$nummer++;
}
?>
```
so gibt es immer id's von 1-20


----------



## Sebastianus (16. April 2003)

Kurz und schmerzlos


```
<?php
$startwert = 1;
while($show = mysql_fetch_array($result))
{
print($startwert);
//einträge eben
$startwert++;
}
?>
```


----------



## Patrick Kamin (16. April 2003)

*-*

Ich versteh nicht, wieso man sich mit Datenbänken beschäftigt, wenn man nicht mal eine Variable inkrementieren kann.


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. April 2003)

caminus: tja, das sind die kleinen geheimnisse des alltags, die das leben erst so richtig interessant machen.


----------



## _voodoo (16. April 2003)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Sebastianus (16. April 2003)

Aber egal! ich finde es nur witzig, dass wir beide nahezu die gleiche Lösung geschrieben haben


----------



## hohoho (16. April 2003)

jo, und das in der selben minute


----------

